# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > سوال: استفاده از ساکس 5 !

## alnajon

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه شما عزیزان ...

ببخشید من چطور میتونم از ساکس 5 تو برنامم استفاده کنم ؟! 

شاید شما هم دیده باشید که تو بیشتر این اسپمر های یاهو و سایر اسپمر ها باید یه لیست ساکس 5 به برنامه بدی تا توسط اون سایتی که توش داری اسپم میکنی بن نشی !

اصلا کار ساکس 5 چیه !؟ ایا ما با استفاده از ساکس 5 ای پی رو تغییر میدیم !؟  :متفکر: 

خیلی ممنون از همه شما عزیزان

----------


## aradrobo

فکر نکنم کسی توی این سایت در این زمنیه اطلاعاتی را بتواند در اختیار شما قرار دهد .  :متفکر:

----------


## alnajon

من یه کد تو بخش VB 6 پیدا کردم کسی هست بتونه این رو به سی شارپ ترجمه کنه ؟


'Module
Option Explicit
  
Private Type INTERNET_PER_CONN_OPTION
    dwOption As Long
    dwValue1 As Long
    dwValue2 As Long
End Type
Private Type INTERNET_PER_CONN_OPTION_LIST
    dwSize As Long
    pszConnection As Long
    dwOptionCount As Long
    dwOptionError As Long
    pOptions As Long
End Type
Private Const INTERNET_PER_CONN_FLAGS As Long = 1
Private Const INTERNET_PER_CONN_PROXY_SERVER As Long = 2
Private Const INTERNET_PER_CONN_PROXY_BYPASS As Long = 3
Private Const PROXY_TYPE_DIRECT As Long = &H1
Private Const PROXY_TYPE_PROXY As Long = &H2
Private Const INTERNET_OPTION_REFRESH As Long = 37
Private Const INTERNET_OPTION_SETTINGS_CHANGED As Long = 39
Private Const INTERNET_OPTION_PER_CONNECTION_OPTION As Long = 75
Private Declare Function InternetSetOption _
        Lib "wininet.dll" Alias "InternetSetOptionA" ( _
        ByVal hInternet As Long, ByVal dwOption As Long, _
        lpBuffer As Any, ByVal dwBufferLength As Long) As Long
  
' Set Proxy
  
Public Function SetConnectionOptions(ByVal conn_name As String, ByVal proxy_full_addr As String) As Boolean
' conn_name: active connection name. (LAN = "")
' proxy_full_addr : eg "193.28.73.241:8080"
Dim list As INTERNET_PER_CONN_OPTION_LIST
Dim bReturn As Boolean
Dim dwBufSize As Long
Dim options(0 To 2) As INTERNET_PER_CONN_OPTION
Dim abConnName() As Byte
Dim abProxyServer() As Byte
Dim abProxyBypass() As Byte
    
    dwBufSize = Len(list)
    
    ' Fill out list struct.
    list.dwSize = Len(list)
    
    ' NULL == LAN, otherwise connection name.
    abConnName() = StrConv(conn_name & vbNullChar, vbFromUnicode)
    list.pszConnection = VarPtr(abConnName(0))
    
    ' Set three options.
    list.dwOptionCount = 3
  
    ' Set flags.
    options(0).dwOption = INTERNET_PER_CONN_FLAGS
    options(0).dwValue1 = PROXY_TYPE_DIRECT Or PROXY_TYPE_PROXY
  
    ' Set proxy name.
    options(1).dwOption = INTERNET_PER_CONN_PROXY_SERVER
    abProxyServer() = StrConv(proxy_full_addr & vbNullChar, vbFromUnicode)
    options(1).dwValue1 = VarPtr(abProxyServer(0))  '//"http://proxy:80"
  
    ' Set proxy override.
    options(2).dwOption = INTERNET_PER_CONN_PROXY_BYPASS
    abProxyBypass() = StrConv("local" & vbNullChar, vbFromUnicode)
    options(2).dwValue1 = VarPtr(abProxyBypass(0))
  
    list.pOptions = VarPtr(options(0))
    ' Make sure the memory was allocated.
    If (0& = list.pOptions) Then
        ' Return FALSE if the memory wasn't allocated.
        Debug.Print "Failed to allocate memory in SetConnectionOptions()"
        SetConnectionOptions = 0
    End If
  
    ' Set the options on the connection.
    bReturn = InternetSetOption(0, INTERNET_OPTION_PER_CONNECTION_OPTION, list, dwBufSize)
  
    ' Free the allocated memory.
    Erase options
    Erase abConnName
    Erase abProxyServer
    Erase abProxyBypass
    dwBufSize = 0
    list.dwOptionCount = 0
    list.dwSize = 0
    list.pOptions = 0
    list.pszConnection = 0
    Call InternetSetOption(0, INTERNET_OPTION_SETTINGS_CHANGED, ByVal 0&, 0)
    Call InternetSetOption(0, INTERNET_OPTION_REFRESH, ByVal 0&, 0)
    SetConnectionOptions = bReturn
End Function
  
  
' Disable Proxy
  
Public Function DisableConnectionProxy(ByVal conn_name As String) As Boolean
' conn_name: active connection name. (LAN = "")
Dim list As INTERNET_PER_CONN_OPTION_LIST
Dim bReturn As Boolean
Dim dwBufSize As Long
Dim options(0) As INTERNET_PER_CONN_OPTION
Dim abConnName() As Byte
    
    dwBufSize = Len(list)
    
    ' Fill out list struct.
    list.dwSize = Len(list)
    
    ' NULL == LAN, otherwise connectoid name.
    abConnName() = StrConv(conn_name & vbNullChar, vbFromUnicode)
    list.pszConnection = VarPtr(abConnName(0))
    
    ' Set three options.
    list.dwOptionCount = 1
  
    ' Set flags.
    options(0).dwOption = INTERNET_PER_CONN_FLAGS
    options(0).dwValue1 = PROXY_TYPE_DIRECT
  
    list.pOptions = VarPtr(options(0))
    ' Make sure the memory was allocated.
    If (0 = list.pOptions) Then
        ' Return FALSE if the memory wasn't allocated.
        Debug.Print "Failed to allocate memory in DisableConnectionProxy()"
        DisableConnectionProxy = 0
    End If
  
    ' Set the options on the connection.
    bReturn = InternetSetOption(0, INTERNET_OPTION_PER_CONNECTION_OPTION, list, dwBufSize)
    
    ' Free the allocated memory.
    Erase options
    Erase abConnName
    dwBufSize = 0
    list.dwOptionCount = 0
    list.dwSize = 0
    list.pOptions = 0
    list.pszConnection = 0
    Call InternetSetOption(0, INTERNET_OPTION_SETTINGS_CHANGED, ByVal 0&, 0)
    Call InternetSetOption(0, INTERNET_OPTION_REFRESH, ByVal 0&, 0)
    DisableConnectionProxy = bReturn
End Function




برای فعال کردن پروکسی کد زیر :


'Set Porxy to IE WebBrowser :D
Dim conn_name As String, proxy_full_addr As String
conn_name = ""
proxy_full_addr = "89.218.65.38:3128"
Call SetConnectionOptions(conn_name, proxy_full_addr)






که بجای 89.218.65.38:3128 باید آدرس پروکسی موردنظر خودتون رو بزارید.

برای غیرفعال کردنش هم از کد زیر استفاده کنید :

Dim conn_name As String
conn_name = ""
Call DisableConnectionProxy(conn_name)

----------


## Restlesa

دوست عزیز کار ساکس مانند v . p . N می مونه و تنها تفاوتش با اون اینه که امنیت و سرعتش بیشتره
شما تا حالا با برنامه Proxifier کار کردین ؟؟؟

----------


## alnajon

> دوست عزیز کار ساکس مانند v . p . N می مونه و تنها تفاوتش با اون اینه که امنیت و سرعتش بیشتره
> شما تا حالا با برنامه Proxifier کار کردین ؟؟؟


 بله ، حالا چطور میتونم از ساکس 5 تو برنامه استفاده کنم ؟!

----------


## SHD.NET

دوست عزیز این همه مشکل چرا !!! 

میتونید از کامپوننت های CHilkat استفاده کنی . 
من خودم تاحالا توی برنامم استفاده کردم . 100 % تست شده و جواب داده

ابتدا کامپوننت هاشو دانلود کنین . بعدشم اگه خواستین بگید تا اینجا بزارم مثال هاشو

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## SHD.NET

اگر لینک دانلود با کرک و بدون مشکل و جدیدترین نسخه شو خواستین پ.خ بدین تا بهتون بدم

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## SHD.NET

اگر لینک دانلود با کرک و بدون مشکل و جدیدترین نسخه شو خواستین پ.خ بدین تا بهتون بدم

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## Restlesa

شما باید برنامه Proxifier رو شبیه سازی کنید
یه گوره نرم افزاری به اسم اسپاروز این کار رو انجام داده
آدرس سایت
باهاشون تماس بگیر ببین کمکت می کنن یا نه

----------


## Restlesa

> دوست عزیز این همه مشکل چرا !!! 
> 
> میتونید از کامپوننت های CHilkat استفاده کنی . 
> من خودم تاحالا توی برنامم استفاده کردم . 100 % تست شده و جواب داده
> 
> ابتدا کامپوننت هاشو دانلود کنین . بعدشم اگه خواستین بگید تا اینجا بزارم مثال هاشو
> 
> \\\موفق باشید///



این کامپوننتی که شما می فرمایید مثل برنامه Proxifier عمل میکنه ؟؟؟

----------


## SHD.NET

> فکر نکنم کسی توی این سایت در این زمنیه اطلاعاتی را بتواند در اختیار شما قرار دهد .


دوست عزیز هیچ کاری نشد نداره

شما میتونید کامپوننت رو *از اینجا* دانلود کنین

اینم نمونه :


Chilkat.Http http = new Chilkat.Http();

bool success;

//  Any string unlocks the component for the 1st 30-days.
success = http.UnlockComponent("کد ایجاد شده توسط کیجن");
if (success != true) {
    MessageBox.Show(http.LastErrorText);
    return;
}

//  To use a SOCKS4 or SOCKS5 proxy, simply set the following
//  properties prior to communicating with the HTTP server:
//  The SOCKS hostname may be a domain name or
//  IP address:
http.SocksHostname = "www.mysocksproxyserver.com";
http.SocksPort = 1080;
http.SocksUsername = "myProxyLogin";
http.SocksPassword = "myProxyPassword";
//  Set the SOCKS version to 4 or 5 based on the version
//  of the SOCKS proxy server:
http.SocksVersion = 5;
//  Note: SOCKS4 servers only support usernames without passwords.
//  SOCKS5 servers support full login/password authentication.

//  Download the Python language install.
//  Note: This URL may have changed since this example was created.
success = http.Download("http://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.5/python-2.5.msi","python-2.5.msi");
if (success != true) {
    MessageBox.Show(http.LastErrorText);
}
else {
    MessageBox.Show("Python Download Complete!");
}



 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## SHD.NET

نکته : ابتدا کامپوننت رو به رفرنس ها اضافه کنید ، بعدشم از کدهای بالا استفاده کنید

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## Restlesa

یه سوال 
بجای دستور زیر می تونیم از IP استفاده کنیم ؟؟؟؟ 
http.SocksHostname = "www.mysocksproxyserver.com";

----------


## Restlesa

نحوه اضافه کردنش به ویژال استوریو 2008 رو هم بگی ممنونت میشم ... هر چی سعی کردم از طریق Choos Item کامپوننت Chilkat.NET.Components.for.NET.2.0.and.3.5.Framewo  rk.v9.2.0.Incl.Keygen-BEAN رو اضاه کنم نشد که نشد  :ناراحت:

----------


## SHD.NET

محوه نصب : 
برفرض ما میخوایم از نسخه 3.5 فریمورک استفاده کنیم
ابتدا وارد فولدر زیر شده
\Chilkat.NET.Components.for.NET.2.0.and.3.5.Framew  ork.v9.2.0.Incl.Keygen-BEAN
بعدشم فایل ستاپ رو اجرا می کنیم و میزاریم تا انتها نصب بشه . بعدش به فولدر نصب شده میریم. یعنی اینجا:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Chilkat Software Inc\Chilkat.NET-v2.0-v3.5-Frameworks
در آخر هم محتویات فولدر زیر رو 
\Chilkat.NET.Components.for.NET.2.0.and.3.5.Framew  ork.v9.2.0.x64.Incl.Keygen-BEAN
توی فولدر نصب شده یعنی :
C:\Program Files (x86)\Chilkat Software Inc\Chilkat.NET-v2.0-v3.5-Frameworks
کپی می کنیم

حالا هم با توجه به تصاویر زیر اونو به برناممون اضافه می کنیم







حالا با استفاده از کدهای زیر دستورات مورد نظر رو فراخوانی می کنیم.

Chilkat.Http http = new Chilkat.Http();
 
bool success;
 
//  Any string unlocks the component for the 1st 30-days.
success = http.UnlockComponent("کد ایجاد شده توسط کیجن");
if (success != true) {
    MessageBox.Show(http.LastErrorText);
    return;
}
 
//  To use a SOCKS4 or SOCKS5 proxy, simply set the following
//  properties prior to communicating with the HTTP server:
//  The SOCKS hostname may be a domain name or
//  IP address:
http.SocksHostname = "www.mysocksproxyserver.com";
http.SocksPort = 1080;
http.SocksUsername = "myProxyLogin";
http.SocksPassword = "myProxyPassword";
//  Set the SOCKS version to 4 or 5 based on the version
//  of the SOCKS proxy server:
http.SocksVersion = 5;
//  Note: SOCKS4 servers only support usernames without passwords.
//  SOCKS5 servers support full login/password authentication.
 
//  Download the Python language install.
//  Note: This URL may have changed since this example was created.
success = http.Download("http://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.5/python-2.5.msi","python-2.5.msi");
if (success != true) {
    MessageBox.Show(http.LastErrorText);
}
else {
    MessageBox.Show("Python Download Complete!");
}

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## SHD.NET

دوستان کامپونتت Chilkat قابلیت های زیادی رو داره . همونطور که گفتم توی همه جاها مورد استفاده قرار می گیره . من یه تاپیک جدید دربارش زده بودم که توش آموزش هاشو بزارم . اما مدیران به دلیل گذاشتن برنامه های دارای کپی رایت تاپیک رو حذف کردند . کیا مایلند دوباره از نو تاپیک رو بسازم و شروع کنم ؟؟

چون به نظرم خیلی کامپوننت کاربردی هستش . واقعا هم بعضی جاها به دادم رسیده . مخصوصا توی زیپ کردن فایل ها و آر اس اس . امکاناتش هم خیلی زیاده . کسایی که تمایل دارن یه پیام خصوصی به من بدن و اگه دیدم طلبه داشت شروع می کنم دربارش یه تاپیک جدا میزینم و کاملش می کنم

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## shellx

من موافقم . لطفا ـموزش هاشو بزارین تا ماهم استفاده کنیم

----------


## RamezanBeik

> دوست عزیز این همه مشکل چرا !!! 
> 
> میتونید از کامپوننت های CHilkat استفاده کنی . 
> من خودم تاحالا توی برنامم استفاده کردم . 100 % تست شده و جواب داده
> 
> ابتدا کامپوننت هاشو دانلود کنین . بعدشم اگه خواستین بگید تا اینجا بزارم مثال هاشو
> 
> \\\موفق باشید///


اگه لینکشو رو بدید بنده نوازی می کنید اگه مثال ها رو هم بزارید که عالی هستش.

----------


## SHD.NET

> اگه لینکشو رو بدید بنده نوازی می کنید اگه مثال ها رو هم بزارید که عالی هستش.


لینک دانلود روبراتون پ.خ کردم

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## SHD.NET

> اگه لینکشو رو بدید بنده نوازی می کنید اگه مثال ها رو هم بزارید که عالی هستش.


لینک دانلود روبراتون پ.خ کردم

 :چشمک: \\\موفق باشید/// :چشمک:

----------


## Restlesa

کسی تونسته این کامپوننت رو به ویژوال اضافه کنه ؟؟؟

----------


## SHD.NET

> کسی تونسته این کامپوننت رو به ویژوال اضافه کنه ؟؟؟


مگه طبق آموزش تصویری که توی پست های قبل گذاشتم پیش نرفتین ؟

----------


## SHD.NET

دوستان به دلیل درخواست دوستان تاپیک رو زدم و فعالیت رو شروع کردم . موفق باشید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?376600-%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B4-%DA%A9%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%84%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%B1%DA%A9%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%87-Chilkat

----------


## danialafshari

برای منم بفرستید با تشکر

----------


## Restlesa

> مگه طبق آموزش تصویری که توی پست های قبل گذاشتم پیش نرفتین ؟


مراحلی رو که من رفتم :
من می خوام از نسخه فریم ورک 3.5 استفاده کنم به همین منظور فایل Setup موجود در پوشه Chilkat.NET.Components.for.NET.2.0.and.3.5.Framewo  rk.v9.2.0.Incl.Keygen-BEAN رو نصب می کنم. مسیر نصب کامپوننت : D:\Windows Design Programs\ActiveX
بعد از این کار *خود پوشه* ChilkatDotNet2_x64 موجود در پوشه Chilkat.NET.Components.for.NET.2.0.and.3.5.Framewo  rk.v9.2.0.x64.Incl.Keygen-BEAN رو در مسیر D:\Windows Design Programs\ActiveX\CHilkat کپی می کنم
بعد از این کار برنامه ویژوال استودیو رو اجرا می کنم و به قسمت Propertis میرم و بعد از اون به تب Reference Paths میرم و دو پوشه D:\Windows Design Programs\ActiveX\CHilkat و همین طور D:\Windows Design Programs\ActiveX\CHilkat\ChilkatDotNet2_x64 رو به برنامه اضافه می کنم.


بعد از این مرحله از طریق Choose Items اقدام به اضافه کردن DLL ها می کنم که با پیغام خطا زیر مواجه میشم



ایراد کار کجاس ؟؟؟  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## aradrobo

> دوستان کامپونتت Chilkat قابلیت های زیادی رو داره . همونطور که گفتم توی همه جاها مورد استفاده قرار می گیره . من یه تاپیک جدید دربارش زده بودم که توش آموزش هاشو بزارم . اما مدیران به دلیل گذاشتن برنامه های دارای کپی رایت تاپیک رو حذف کردند . کیا مایلند دوباره از نو تاپیک رو بسازم و شروع کنم ؟؟
> 
> چون به نظرم خیلی کامپوننت کاربردی هستش . واقعا هم بعضی جاها به دادم رسیده . مخصوصا توی زیپ کردن فایل ها و آر اس اس . امکاناتش هم خیلی زیاده . کسایی که تمایل دارن یه پیام خصوصی به من بدن و اگه دیدم طلبه داشت شروع می کنم دربارش یه تاپیک جدا میزینم و کاملش می کنم
> 
> \\\موفق باشید///


عکس های شما نمایش داده نمی شود . لطفاً اصلاح کنید . با تشکر

----------


## aradrobo

> محوه نصب : 
> برفرض ما میخوایم از نسخه 3.5 فریمورک استفاده کنیم
> ابتدا وارد فولدر زیر شده
> \Chilkat.NET.Components.for.NET.2.0.and.3.5.Framew  ork.v9.2.0.Incl.Keygen-BEAN
> بعدشم فایل ستاپ رو اجرا می کنیم و میزاریم تا انتها نصب بشه . بعدش به فولدر نصب شده میریم. یعنی اینجا:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Chilkat Software Inc\Chilkat.NET-v2.0-v3.5-Frameworks
> در آخر هم محتویات فولدر زیر رو 
> \Chilkat.NET.Components.for.NET.2.0.and.3.5.Framew  ork.v9.2.0.x64.Incl.Keygen-BEAN
> توی فولدر نصب شده یعنی :
> ...



من این کاری که گفتین رو کردم . وقتی روی باتن کلیک می کنم . پنجره زیر ظاهر می شود :

در ضمن . کد رو به این صورت نوشتم : 
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Data;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace socks5
{
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }

        private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Chilkat.Http http = new Chilkat.Http();
            bool success;

            //  Any string unlocks the component for the 1st 30-days.
            success = http.UnlockComponent("کد ایجاد شده توسط کیجن");
            if (success != true)
            {
                MessageBox.Show(http.LastErrorText);
                return;
            }

            //  To use a SOCKS4 or SOCKS5 proxy, simply set the following
            //  properties prior to communicating with the HTTP server:
            //  The SOCKS hostname may be a domain name or
            //  IP address:
            http.SocksHostname = "s1.shangol.ir"; // ip or site
            http.SocksPort = 443; // port
            http.SocksUsername = "alna"; // user
            http.SocksPassword = "*******"; // pass
            //  Set the SOCKS version to 4 or 5 based on the version
            //  of the SOCKS proxy server:
            http.SocksVersion = 5;
            //  Note: SOCKS4 servers only support usernames without passwords.
            //  SOCKS5 servers support full login/password authentication.

            //  Download the Python language install.
            //  Note: This URL may have changed since this example was created.
            success = http.Download("http://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.5/python-2.5.msi", "python-2.5.msi");
            if (success != true)
            {
                MessageBox.Show(http.LastErrorText);
            }
            else
            {
                MessageBox.Show("Python Download Complete!");
            }
        }
    }
}


البته رفرنس رو هم قبلش اضافه کردم . البته در قسمت پسورد هم ، پسورد اصلی رو نوشتم . و برایتان به صورت ستاره ای ارسال کردم که کسی متوجه نشه .

----------


## SHD.NET

اگه میشه عکس کامل رو قرار بدین تا مشکلتون رو بشه فهمید 
چند خط آخر برنامه رو اینجوری ویرایش کنید
if (success != true)
            {
                textbox1.Text = http.LastErrorText;
            }
            else
            {
                MessageBox.Show("Python Download Complete!");
            }

بعدشم متن کامل اررور که توی تکست باکس نمایش داده شده رو بزارین تا بفهمیم مشکل از چیه

----------


## aradrobo

> بعدشم متن کامل اررور که توی تکست باکس نمایش داده شده رو بزارین تا بفهمیم مشکل از چیه


ChilkatLog:
  Download:
    DllDate: May 26 2011
    UnlockPrefix:     
    Username: ARAD-PC:Arad
    Architecture: Little Endian; 32-bit
    Language: .NET 4.0
    hcCurDate: Sat, 02 Feb 2013 15:26:09 +0330
    hcExpire: 7/2011
    backgroundThread: 0
    localFileAlreadyExists: 0
    QuickGetToOutput_Download:
      simpleHttpRequest_3:
        httpMethod: GET
        requestUrl: http://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.5/python-2.5.msi
        Connecting to web server...
        httpServer: www.python.org
        port: 80
        SOCKS5:
          socksHostname: s1.shangol.ir
          socksPort: 443
          socksUsername: alna
        ConnectTimeoutMs: 10000
        calling ConnectSocket2
        AddrInfoList:
          AddrInfo:
            ai_flags: 0
            ai_family: 2
            ai_socktype: 1
            ai_protocol: 0
            ai_addrlen: 16
            ai_canonname: (NULL)
        Connect using IPV4.
        ipAddress1: 198.144.153.119
        myIP_3: 192.168.1.2
        myPort_3: 7474
        connect successful.
        Timeout waiting to read socket or accept connection
        timeoutMs: 10000
        Failed to receive method-select reply from SOCKS5 server.
        Failed to connect to HTTP server.
        connectElapsedMs: 10374
    totalElapsedMs: 10374
    ContentLength: 0
    Failed.


درون تکست باکس مقدار بالا نمایش داده می شود .

----------

